# MECA Rules Questions



## cmahood (Nov 7, 2010)

I would like to compete with the system I built in my Dodge Ram quad cab, but have a few questions. I originally posted this in the wrong forum, so you may notice a cross-post. I am interested in competing in the "street" category.


From the 2011 rulebook:
"Except for the following exceptions, cutting sheet metal, plastic, or dash modifications are prohibited:"

I have maintained a factory appearance in my truck (with exception of two tweeters door mounted flush), but opted to install a sound processor and EQ in the center console drawer (between two front seats). In order to route the wires, I used a 1" hole saw to drill a 1" hole in the bottom so that I could run wires through. Is this legal in street? If not, would I need to relocate the processors to (say) an underseat location? The center console retains its function, except that it contains the processors.



(Also)
"All items originally provided from the manufacturer within the vehicle must keep their original location, access, and functional ability, including
but not limited to: center console, glove box, folding and/or stow away seating, and spare tire."

My question concerning this rule is regarding a factory (optional) accessory found in the full size Dodge Ram Quad Cab. Underneath the rear seats, there is a "folding flat load floor", which is a $100 option on the window sticker. I assume that because it is a $100 option, that it did not come equipped on all trucks, and that I could remove it. The reason I ask, is that the only place to install a sub and amplifiers is under the rear seat. I currently have an amplifier rack installed under one of the rear seats which required removing part of the folding floor accessory. Truck looks completely stock with rear seat down, and no modifications were made beyond unbolting the foldout floor. I have a small 8" underseat (passenger) sub, and was planning to upgrade to a larger unit that fits under the rear seat. If this is not legal, I would have to investigate moving my amps under the driver seat and reinstalling the foldout floor.

(Also)
"Unless mounted in a factory location, subwoofer(s) must be installed in the trunk / cargo area, except for systems that include subwoofers as
part of original factory equipment."

There are underseat storage bins under the rear seats where I would like to install the sub. Does this mean that my current, front underseat (passenger) sub is illegal, and that I have to use the space under the rear seats for the sub? Or does it mean I cant install a sub?


(Also)
My system has the volume knob on the HU, and also has a volume control remote that works with the processor. Can a judge be directed to use the remote control for volume adjustment instead of the HU knob?


Any help appreciated.


----------

